
Aspiring Space-Based Nation to Start with Baby Steps - asgardianews
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/aspiring-space-based-nation-start-baby-steps-ncna774001
======
mspokoiny
Sounds like first cloud in the space?

------
lindaleuss
very ambitious project

~~~
tatatil
Would be interesting to see if the first ever Space nation gets recognized by
the UN

